
The Big Bang may be a black hole inside another universe - d_silin
https://medium.com/the-infinite-universe/the-big-bang-may-be-a-black-hole-inside-another-universe-79ce12613c60
======
d_silin
Have a serious question for passing cosmologists in light of this theory -
what's the substantial difference between Big Bang singularity and one inside
a black hole?

~~~
rolph
BB is the "beginning" and expands black hole singularity is a collapse.

i personally cant stomach the big bang singularity model, i prefer the idea of
many small condensations of matter. a single big bang simplifies things. The
problem is the origin of nonuniformity, the thing that makes a complex
universe rather than a crystalline array that looks identical everywhere in
every direction. yas random thermal flutuation leading to variences in
fundamental geometry but this serious circular pondering.

